

Why Senders Matter: A Look at my Last Year in 63,961 Emails - fitandfunction
http://www.klaviyo.com/blog/2013/03/20/why-senders-matter-a-look-at-my-last-year-in-63961-emails/

======
dmbaggett
_...smart ways to separate notifications from emails requiring response,
better tools for consuming email can significantly reduce the time burden
required for email._

Indeed. This is the entire concept behind Inky's Smart Views.
(<http://inky.com>) Still beta; we're focused on stability and bug fixing.

~~~
edhallen
I'm setting up Inky now and excited to try it.

On the note of smart views, any idea how representative my data is of the
typical email user?

Separately, I'm curious to know how far smart views go with aggregation - i.e.
if I get 10 facebook friend request emails, are they combined? Or is this an
irrelevant question in the smart view paradigm?

~~~
dmbaggett
We don't know if your inbox is representative; we don't actually see users'
emails so we don't have stats on what kinds of mail people have.

The smart views continue to evolve; we've been iterating them to find the
right model -- it turns out to be pretty subtle from a UX standpoint. That's
another reason we're not formally launched yet.

